# Brenner-Problem



## Hanswurst (28. September 2001)

bei meinem freund klappte es nicht mit easy-cd-creator einen 700mb rohling zu brennnen (ich glaube er hat nen acer-brenner).
daraufhin haben wir winoncd installiert. bloß wollte das programm den brenner nicht richtig erkennen (nur 1-fache geschwindigkeit statt 4-facher). naja is wohl auch voll ******e einfach zu brennen! auch die neueste firmware hatte nichts geholfen!

was geht da net und warum net?


----------



## Moartel (1. Oktober 2001)

Evtl. hast du ne ältere Version von WinonCD oder das Teil mag deinen Brenner einfach nicht. Da musst du dich entscheiden ob du nen anderen Brenner oder ne andere Software nimmst  .
Ich würde dir einfach mal zu ner anderen Software raten, allein aus kostengründen.
Es ist aber evtl. möglich (wenn auch unwahrscheinlich) dass dein Brenner einfach keine 700MB brennen kann. Soll es geben.


----------



## Nagual (2. Oktober 2001)

janz einfach 
lade nero ausm netz und ferisch...


----------



## Mecronomecon (6. Februar 2002)

hobei ich dir nur empfehlen kann Nero 5.5.5.1 runterzuladen. das funzt bei mir richtig gut. (und hat mich noch dazu nix gekostet)


----------

